# Kalkaska



## rodbender97 (Mar 8, 2010)

Just got up to cabin and wouldn't you know it dryer than a popcorn fart no rain


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Weird isn’t it considered we got 3-5 inches of rain over the weekend. Looked tonight in GT county. Same deal. Bone dry


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

I was in that area yesterday. Didn’t even see a beefsteak


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> I was in that area yesterday. Didn’t even see a beefsteak


Beefsteak, which one?










or


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah the Spring woods suck it up fast. Went up yesterday a bit North of there and knew the surface was gonna be dry. While I wouldn't call the soil underneath moist, it's not really dried out yet where I was, looked today too but it was a bust.

Managed a mixed bag of about 20 whites, half a dozen half-free, and a few blacks. One rotted in my bag after picking. It was a thick, hearty, really dark and fresh black that must have come up in or just prior to that big rain. 

Got a fresh meal to go with my 12 oz. $15 rib-eye, and my wife's $16 8 oz. filet. These morels are WAY more expensive than that!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

We had a decent day yesterday. I have a feeling with the high 70s to low 80s they are going to all pop and it will end quickly. Bummer 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm in lake citC we got " was shocked how fast we dried out

Think gonna brave it at 86f


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Those are greys
This is a white and with this rain we’ll be seeing more of these. It goes blacks, greys then the whites


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Petronius said:


> Beefsteak, which one?
> 
> View attachment 537337
> 
> ...


The first one 
Did find some blacks Sunday on the Manistee river


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Those are all whites. The bigger whites/ yellows have just been up longer and or mature faster with warmer weather. Some pop and look the same for 20 plus days. Then in 3 days they a pop can whites.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> The first one
> Did find some blacks Sunday on the Manistee river


Actually, the second picture is a true beefsteak. The first one is a Gyromitra.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

DanSS26 said:


> Actually, the second picture is a true beefsteak. The first one is a Gyromitra.


And not the verpa type. One of the only wild shrooms that can be eaten raw. Looks like steak when cooked. Very lemony


----------

